# Review of C2 Motorsports MAF Housing/Atwod Chip



## scooterman (Dec 30, 1999)

First off, I want to say a big thanks to Chris and Jeff for answering all of my questions and offering excellent support for their products. The time these guys have invested in developing their products for real world use is immense and it shows. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here's what I was working with to begin: Eastside turbo kit, Turbonetics T04E, Intercooled, 8.5:1 CR, O-ringed head, 3" DP and exhaust with no cat, Eastside chip, Cartech billet FMU, big Bosch inline pump with -06 plumbing, etc. 
Before I get lynched, let me say the Eastside setup is great. The chip is aggressive and works great if you're willing to run BIG fuel pressure through small injectors. I know all of the theory involved in setting up the FMU, etc, ect, but I wanted and needed something different. I didn't like the idea of literally pushing fuel through little 19 lb/hr injectors. In my eyes, it places too much reliability upon the fuel pump and hoses. I wanted a system that acts like a factory set-up with great driveability, minimal fuss and great power delivery. Once again, I know the EIP/Eastside setup with the FMU really works and delivers excellent power, it's just not exactly what *I* wanted.
I received my C2 MAF housing, chip and new 30 lb/hr Accel injectors from Chris in time to install them for my 1200+ mile round trip to H2O International. After I had everything installed and was on my way down the street to initialize the ECU, I was blown away with the off-boost performance of the chip. To this day, I feel that my VR6 feels better than any chipped NA motor I've ever driven. Throttle response is super crisp and awesome, cruise fueling is perfect, throttle tip-in characteristics are superb. My car does not buck, it idles great and does everything exactly like I want in off-boost situations. The trip from Ohio to Maryland netted 27-28 mpg and the plugs looked PERFECT when I pulled them out to check them after the trip.
On-boost performance is equally impressive. My car almost feels like an extremely powerful NA car. Jeff's chip doesn't use super aggressive timing or any big tricks to make power, so the boost just comes on smoothly and revs build fast. EGT's stay perfectly steady and the fueling and timing both seem to be right on the money. It delivers the power that I like - useable power. At 10psi boost, I feel extremely comfortable with the setup. I would guess my car is safely putting down 270 whp.
The only thing I could ask for at this point is *STAGE 3 !* I want this same power delivery but with about 400whp!








Great job Jeff and Chris! You guys rock!
Scott


----------



## Spinyfrog (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: Review of C2 Motorsports MAF Housing/Atwod Chip (scooterman)*

Its always nice to hear good reviews of products, kinda restores my faith in mankind. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlownGinster (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: Review of C2 Motorsports MAF Housing/Atwod Chip (scooterman)*

Where does your "full" boost kick in? Any traction problems?


----------



## VRQUICK (Sep 20, 2000)

*Re: Review of C2 Motorsports MAF Housing/Atwod Chip (BlownGinster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlownGinster* »_Any traction problems?

Never with a VR6T.


----------



## scooterman (Dec 30, 1999)

*Re: Review of C2 Motorsports MAF Housing/Atwod Chip (BlownGinster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlownGinster* »_Where does your "full" boost kick in? Any traction problems?

Full boost comes on at 3500 rpm. No real tire spin in first gear, second gear dances a bit, the middle of third the tires break loose under WOT, fourth gear is tire spin if you're at WOT, fifth pulls like a mother. This is with a Passat trans with a 3.36 R&P and a Peloquin diff with 195/45-15's







With slicks or drag radials, I would imagine the car would easily go high low 13's - high 12's if I can get it to 60 foot.
A friend has a 20th AE with stage 3 APR, 3" dp and exhaust. Should be putting down at least 310 whp. Taking into consideration the 600 lb weight advantage I have, I can more than hang with him. We've street raced (don't tell anyone) 5 or 6 times just to prove it wasn't a fluke







The big difference is in the torque curve of the VR6 vs 1.8T. VR6 top end power rules!
Scott


----------



## Ohio Brian (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: Review of C2 Motorsports MAF Housing/Atwod Chip (scooterman)*

Nice review Mason.
Can't wait to try it out for myself.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Review of C2 Motorsports MAF Housing/Atwod Chip (Ohio Brian)*

Scott, i wanna drive, i wanna drive







. glad your car is wrking good. BTW, congrat's on the coverage in Eurotuner. And i quote" This has to be the cleanest A2 EVER!" Seeing that your a star now. I want your autogragh


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Review of C2 Motorsports MAF Housing/Atwod Chip (scooterman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scooterman* »_
Full boost comes on at 3500 rpm. No real tire spin in first gear, second gear dances a bit, the middle of third the tires break loose under WOT, fourth gear is tire spin if you're at WOT, fifth pulls like a mother. This is with a Passat trans with a 3.36 R&P and a Peloquin diff with 195/45-15's







With slicks or drag radials, I would imagine the car would easily go high low 13's - high 12's if I can get it to 60 foot.
Scott

This seems to be one of the benefits of a FULL T4 turbo, its takes a little to get
it going, but the VR6 has plenty of bottom end so there is really no 'missing'
power and easy to use on the street.
The response is quite the opposite of a 'stock' 1.8T. (big rush @ 2k and then 
down hill form there). Its alot like an NA vr6, but the 'peak' is a little higher.








I can tell you running ~80 mph on the highway is GREAT, just squeeze and
you have 10+psi pulling 5th gear. NEVER a need to downshift for street driving.
Jeffrey Atwood
p.s. to all version 1 owners:
version 2: shipping this week (from me to Chris) make sure Chris has
your address.


----------



## IntakeManifold (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Review of C2 Motorsports MAF Housing/Atwod Chip (Jefnes3)*

Great review, 
I keep hearing the exact same thing from everyone who goes with Atwoods Software & the Larger Maf housing. Great offboost drivability, perfect throttle response. 
Sounds too good to be true, But im sure it is. 
If only I could get him to burn a Chip for a OBD1 Vortech VR,I want that drivability and smoothness that ATP's setup just doesnt seem to deliver. 
I really would love to try this setup with the S/c that is destined for my car.


----------



## scootermansalterego (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Review of C2 Motorsports MAF Housing/Atwod Chip (IntakeManifold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IntakeManifold* »_ I really would love to try this setup with the S/c that is destined for my car. 


If you were closer to Ohio, I'd give you a ride and you would be *SOLD* ... If there was only an OBD1 setup








Scott


----------



## VeDubgtiVR6 (Apr 27, 2000)

*Re: Review of C2 Motorsports MAF Housing/Atwod Chip (scooterman)*

sounds nice scott... hmmm now i need more power to keep up with you....

cant want to see her cruizn around again!


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: Review of C2 Motorsports MAF Housing/Atwod Chip (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
p.s. to all version 1 owners:
version 2: shipping this week (from me to Chris) make sure Chris has
your address.

what are the details of that setup?? how much boost are we talking about?


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: Review of C2 Motorsports MAF Housing/Atwod Chip (scooterman)*

Congratulations to you, Scooter, and definitely to Jeff! I love to see the little guy winning over the big corporate shops! Power to the people (and to the dyno rollers)!!!


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Review of C2 Motorsports MAF Housing/Atwod Chip (schrickedVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schrickedVR6* »_
what are the details of that setup?? how much boost are we talking about?

Version 2 details over Version 1:
Same part thottle response, a little smoother a/f (for the wideband guys, anyone else won't 'feel' it)
Absolutle FLAT topend A/F in the High-Mid 12's from 0 to 5 psi
Low 12's above 5 psi.
Tuned to the 'end' of the injectors. ~12-13 psi of boost. 
(actual boost depends on engine flow. Cams, ported head,
big exhaust, big bore pistons, vs a completly stock engine)
This is by no means a guarantee of making a HP number, just that
what ever you do make the fueling will be 'good'.
Jeffrey Atwood



_Modified by Jefnes3 at 9:10 PM 11-3-2003_


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Review of C2 Motorsports MAF Housing/Atwod Chip (IntakeManifold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IntakeManifold* »_Great review, 
I keep hearing the exact same thing from everyone who goes with Atwoods Software & the Larger Maf housing. Great offboost drivability, perfect throttle response. 
Sounds too good to be true, But im sure it is. 
If only I could get him to burn a Chip for a OBD1 Vortech VR,I want that drivability and smoothness that ATP's setup just doesnt seem to deliver. 
I really would love to try this setup with the S/c that is destined for my car. 

 
Jeff burned me a custom chip for my VF-Engineering and DSR Cammed VR6 and the off-boost throttle response is amazing! 
He's got a great chip there...
Later,


----------



## collier (Aug 6, 1999)

*Re: Review of C2 Motorsports MAF Housing/Atwod Chip (nater)*

Hey Scooterman....I am really happy to hear how well things are working out for you...and thanks for the GREAT review of our product. It makes everything worth while when your customers have such decisive and informative feedback to post http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BTW, I am thinking of bringing the Turbo Jetta up to Auto Assets in Columbus Ohio, this Saturday Nov. 8th for their get together...any chance you will be there?
For those of you in the area, I will be available to answer any questions, give some test rides, and might even have a few kits in my trunk for sale








Jeff an I continue to be happy with the responses that we are getting from this kit, and feel that we have a product that can help many FI people.
I know that Jeff has put in some logging time, and it is apparent from how well the FI cars run due to his software.
If there is anything we can do to answer questions, provide technical data, or to assist anyone in the purchase of this FI Fuel Kit, please do note hesitate to contact either of us.
Thanks for all the support, and happy B O O S T I N G ! ! ! ! !
chris


----------



## Ohio Brian (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: Review of C2 Motorsports MAF Housing/Atwod Chip (collier)*

Hey Chris, just ordered a chip from Jeff, and am gonna go get some injectors this week.
I'll be all hooked up by Saturday.


----------



## IntakeManifold (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Review of C2 Motorsports MAF Housing/Atwod Chip (scootermansalterego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scootermansalterego* »_
If you were closer to Ohio, I'd give you a ride and you would be *SOLD* ... If there was only an OBD1 setup








Scott

No doubt, No need to sell me, Its obvious Atwood knows exactly what hes doing. 
Everyone who runs his chips says the exact same things. Stock drivability.
I have total confidence its every thing im looking for. Getting the chip is the only problem. 

Nater- Im sure your car is OBD 2 right?


_Modified by IntakeManifold at 4:48 AM 11-4-2003_


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Review of C2 Motorsports MAF Housing/Atwod Chip (IntakeManifold)*

wow. this sounds really good. congrats to scooter,Jeff and collier.
Jeff, I was wondering if you were going to expand into the 2.0L turbo tuning. Alot of people could use your help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
that's what keeps me from going turbo, I don't want to do Stand alone and would like stock like drivebility.
keep up the good work guys!!










_Modified by vento 95 GL at 12:24 AM 11-4-2003_


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Review of C2 Motorsports MAF Housing/Atwod Chip (scooterman)*

42#.... 42#.......


----------



## collier (Aug 6, 1999)

*Re: Review of C2 Motorsports MAF Housing/Atwod Chip (Ohio Brian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ohio Brian* »_Hey Chris, just ordered a chip from Jeff, and am gonna go get some injectors this week.
I'll be all hooked up by Saturday.









Wanna Race









chris


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Review of C2 Motorsports MAF Housing/Atwod Chip (IntakeManifold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IntakeManifold* »_Nater- Im sure your car is OBD 2 right?

 
Yup. Sorry dude. DOH!








Later,


----------



## SkeeterVR6 (Mar 12, 2000)

*Re: Review of C2 Motorsports MAF Housing/Atwod Chip (nater)*

Man, I can't WAIT to get my turbo install going..I'll be ordering this combo to go with it, for sure! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scootermansalterego (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Review of C2 Motorsports MAF Housing/Atwod Chip (collier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *collier* »_
Wanna Race









chris

I'll take both of ya!















Chris, that would be awesome if you come up Saturday. I'll most definitely be there (I work in the same building). Maybe, just **maybe** we can put a couple cars on the dyno. It all depends on whether or not everyone has recovered from Daytona this past weekend. The race guys run the dyno and they've been thrashing for a couple months straight, so I could understand if they want a weekend off.
As I figure it, we'll have at least 3 VR6 turbo cars and at least 3-4 Vortech SC VR6's as well. Lost of boost. Let the battle begin!
Scott


----------



## Ohio Brian (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: Review of C2 Motorsports MAF Housing/Atwod Chip (scootermansalterego)*

Yeah, Mason _might_ have us.








That would be kinda interesting to see how close our 3 cars would be with the same setups.


----------



## collier (Aug 6, 1999)

*Re: Review of C2 Motorsports MAF Housing/Atwod Chip (Ohio Brian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ohio Brian* »_Yeah, Mason _might_ have us.








That would be kinda interesting to see how close our 3 cars would be with the same setups. 

Yeah, but I have not told you all about my C2Motorsports over-ride software have I...it allows me to control all of our chips remotely...I will wait till Scooterman tries to make boost, and put him into _Valet_ mode......








chris


_Modified by collier at 7:16 AM 11-5-2003_


----------



## Ohio Brian (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: Review of C2 Motorsports MAF Housing/Atwod Chip (collier)*

HAHAHAHA!! or worse _stock_


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Review of C2 Motorsports MAF Housing/Atwod Chip (collier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *collier* »_Yeah, but I have not told you all about my C2Motorsports over-ride software have I...it allows me to control all of our chips remotely...I will wait till Scooterman tries to make boost, and put him into _Valet_ mode......







hris

Can I get in on this action? I have a few VR6 Turbo street cars that you might find interesting and I don't think your Valet mode works on TEC3 does it Chris...








-Rich


----------



## collier (Aug 6, 1999)

*Re: Review of C2 Motorsports MAF Housing/Atwod Chip (eiprich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eiprich* »_
Can I get in on this action? I have a few VR6 Turbo street cars that you might find interesting and I don't think your Valet mode works on TEC3 does it Chris...








-Rich

Hmmm, TEC 3 huh







I think for the TEC 3 I would have to use a pair of side-cutters








I might have been born at night...but it wasn't _last_ night ! ! !Thanks for the invite Rich, think that I will stay away from your raw-power-producing EIP street cars for now......that's a whole 'nother power league I don't have any business messing with...
Hey Rich....tell you what, if I end up finding myself getting over confident, I will call you up and request an order of "handing-chris-a-slice-of-humble-EIP-turbo-pie".....deal???

Chris


----------



## VeDubgtiVR6 (Apr 27, 2000)

*Re: Review of C2 Motorsports MAF Housing/Atwod Chip (collier)*

i shall be there as well on sat chris, cant wait to talk to you about making some 9:1 cr ss spacers!!
let the fi battle begin


----------



## Gavster (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: Review of C2 Motorsports MAF Housing/Atwod Chip (VeDubgtiVR6)*

Im with marty on this one!!! 42#...42#...!!!!!!!!!!!!! hurry! lol


----------



## collier (Aug 6, 1999)

*Re: Review of C2 Motorsports MAF Housing/Atwod Chip (VeDubgtiVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeDubgtiVR6* »_i shall be there as well on sat chris, cant wait to talk to you about making some 9:1 cr ss spacers!!
let the fi battle begin

Hey Aaron,
I am bringing a couple of the 8.5:1 head spacers with me, so that people can see their quality in person....I am sure that I can be convinced to come home with one less than I left with....as long as my pockets are a little more FULL








chris



_Modified by collier at 7:32 AM 11-6-2003_


----------



## Ohio Brian (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: Review of C2 Motorsports MAF Housing/Atwod Chip (collier)*

So are the 3 of us going to have a C2 Motorsports dyno battle on Saturday Mason?


----------



## mattstacks (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Review of C2 Motorsports MAF Housing/Atwod Chip (Ohio Brian)*

Brian what up with the dyno at assets, is it on?


----------



## Ohio Brian (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: Review of C2 Motorsports MAF Housing/Atwod Chip (mattstacks)*

Scott told me they are only going to dyno a few cars.


----------



## collier (Aug 6, 1999)

*Re: Review of C2 Motorsports MAF Housing/Atwod Chip (Ohio Brian)*

Before this topic gets too far OFF-topic








I want to thank Scott for such great support of our product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I am also looking forward to seeing his car this weekend, so that I can view first hand, how well balance this fueling kit is on his beautiful car.
If anyone is looking to implement this Fuel Kit to thier VR6 FI car, please feel free to contact me with any questions, or to purchase a kit. We do have these in stock for immediate shipping, and in fact, I will offer FREE shipping to those in the continental US.

If I can be of any further assistance to anyone, please do not hesitate to contact me; I will do my best to answer all your questions in the most expedient manner.
Chris


----------



## collier (Aug 6, 1999)

*Re: Review of C2 Motorsports MAF Housing/Atwood Chip (Ohio Brian)*

Before this topic gets too far OFF-topic








I want to thank Scott for such great support of our product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I am also looking forward to seeing his car this weekend, so that I can view first hand, how well balance this fueling kit is on his beautiful car.
If anyone is looking to implement this Fuel Kit to thier VR6 FI car, please feel free to contact me with any questions, or to purchase a kit. We do have these in stock for immediate shipping, and in fact, I will offer FREE shipping to those in the continental US.

If I can be of any further assistance to anyone, please do not hesitate to contact me; I will do my best to answer all your questions in the most expedient manner.
Chris


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Review of C2 Motorsports MAF Housing/Atwood Chip (collier)*

Scott,
How is that Version II treating you?


----------



## ExtremeVR6 (Sep 6, 2001)

*Re: Review of C2 Motorsports MAF Housing/Atwood Chip (C2Motorsports)*

chris, I wanna ride some time ... I need to get even more addicted to the idea of turbo'ing hehe ... good stuff guys!


----------



## scootermansalterego (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Review of C2 Motorsports MAF Housing/Atwood Chip (ExtremeVR6)*

v2 is treating me very well, Chris. Part throttle boost is much cleaner now. I still need to do some data logs for Jeff - if it will just stay dry this weekend. 
I drove the car last night so I could scare the poop out of my gf's 13 yo brother. It was about 28 degrees outside, dry pavement, etc. Needless to say, he was hanging on to the O'sh!te handle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Scott


----------



## JVWGUY2 (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Review of C2 Motorsports MAF Housing/Atwood Chip (scootermansalterego)*

Chris
Do I have the version 1 or the version 2?? I would like to get the version 2 upgrade if possible. Thanks


----------



## Gavster (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: Review of C2 Motorsports MAF Housing/Atwood Chip (JVWGUY2)*

Any idea of what v2 will put out at 7.5 psi non-intercooled?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Review of C2 Motorsports MAF Housing/Atwood Chip (Gavster)*

~7psi balpark is 240whp.
Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## red94corrado (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: Review of C2 Motorsports MAF Housing/Atwood Chip (Jefnes3)*

will there be a chip setup for a 94 Corrado OBD1 anytime soon. I want to go Turbo but I dont like whats out there for software


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Review of C2 Motorsports MAF Housing/Atwood Chip (red94corrado)*

I just need a car to develop the software on.... for other applications. 
Besides OBD2. 
Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## red94corrado (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: Review of C2 Motorsports MAF Housing/Atwood Chip (Jefnes3)*

you could use my car as the guinea pig to test new software.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Review of C2 Motorsports MAF Housing/Atwood Chip (red94corrado)*

Hey Scott.....you getting ready for the 42# program?
BTW, I got the info packet on Midwest Massiv show you all are putting on in June '04, and C2 will be looking forward to participating. We will be bringing the following:
-R32
-VR6 Turbo running 17 psi. (C2 Stage II FI fuel kit, stock ECU)
-VR6 SC: C2 SC kit
-NB 1.8t Turbo S conversion, Isotope Green
Products for display:
-C2 Fuel Kits, Stage I(30#) and Stage II(42#)
-C2 Billet MAFs: 95mm and 70mm
-8.5:1 and 9.0:1 SS head spacers
-VW Tech Jackets
-C2 VR6 SC Kits
-C2 SC Cold Air Intake
-C2 Dual Idler for SC
-etc.
I want to personally thank you for your invitation to participate http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by C2Motorsports at 10:31 PM 2-15-2004_


----------



## R E M U S 13 (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Review of C2 Motorsports MAF Housing/Atwood Chip (C2Motorsports)*

Hey Chris, how is Jeff's car running with that 42lb setup??
Any info on it yet?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Review of C2 Motorsports MAF Housing/Atwood Chip (R E M U S 13)*

We actually have two test cars running the Beta 42# setup right now.
(1) For cold weather testing: NEast-USA
(1) For hot weather testing: West Coast-USA
We have completed the programming up to 14 psi and it is beautiful...just as smooth'n silky as we wanted. We now have to write/polish the high boost (17psi) portion of the chip...and we will be ready for release http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Soon come 'mon, soon come...........


----------



## R E M U S 13 (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Review of C2 Motorsports MAF Housing/Atwood Chip (C2Motorsports)*

Let me know how much power they're putting out at 15psi or so, as soon as you can! Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: Review of C2 Motorsports MAF Housing/Atwood Chip (R E M U S 13)*


----------



## Gavster (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: Review of C2 Motorsports MAF Housing/Atwood Chip (R E M U S 13)*

Based on my experience with C2, you can count on a sale to me for the 42# chip!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Not to change the topic here (don't even know what the topic is, haven't read this thread) but I just got home from tuning with Jeff Atwood my V9 Blower with Cams and 24# injectors (the v9 blower has a 7psi pulley on it thanks to C2motorsports)...
This chip is effin sweet. This is the second time I've tuned with Jeff and he's very thorough!!!
If anything was not looking right he fixed it.
My assumption is that when I get this thing dyno'd the a/f will be flat as a board...
The car has never run better (it ran well last time we tuned but not this good).
Anyway,
Good stuff....
11lbs coming soon ey, Jeff/Chris???

Later,


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: (nater)*

JIAC. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

what does "jiac" mean?
Later,


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: (nater)*

Jefnes Integrated Automotive Corp.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (Marty)*

I'll tell you one thing...my giac chip pinged quite a bit.
For the months that I've run Jeff's chip it hasn't even come close. 
That makes me feel pretty good...
to me, pinging ain't good. But I'm really a weetard when it comes to tuning.
Later,


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (Marty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marty* »_JIAC. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









ROTFL


----------



## scooterman (Dec 30, 1999)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

Chris - I am READY for the bigness!! Let me know when http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As for Midwest Massiv, we will be making the formal public announcement very shortly, but it looks like the event is gonna be CRAZY. We can't wait to see what's in store from you guys at C2!!
BTW, I took my car out for a little "cold weather" testing on Friday night. What a difference 20 degree ambient air temps can make on a boosted car








Scott


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (scooterman)*

Scott,
How about we install the 42# kit when C2Motorsports comes up for Midwest Massiv...............


----------



## REMUS-13 (Feb 22, 2004)

what happened to my #42?


----------



## 1QUIKVR (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: (REMUS-13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REMUS-13* »_what happened to my #42?









Did you order it yet?


----------



## REMUS-13 (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: (1QUIKVR)*

I've been asking Jeff for a ride for months now








he's 10 min from me


----------



## 1QUIKVR (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: (REMUS-13)*

Lucky


----------

